# Lied im Applet



## Stefan 1200 (12. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich im Applet möglichst einfach ein Lied wiedergeben.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Mai 2004)

RTFM: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getAudioClip(java.net.URL)


----------



## Stefan 1200 (12. Mai 2004)

Wie mach ich ein objekt vom typ URL?
Ich habs mit:

```
URL url=new URL("http://www.abi00.de/venox/beethoven-Fur_elise.mid");
```
versucht, aber es geht nicht


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Mai 2004)

Stefan 1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es geht nicht


Was heißt geht nicht?
Eigentlich denke ich, die URL müsste so stimmen.
Gibt es eine MalformedURLException?
Oder kommt einfach gar kein Sound?
Spielst du den AudioClip auch mit AudioClip#play() ab?


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stefan 1200 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, 8)


----------

